# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian language by Skype for 6 month!

## Vivien

Hello! My name is Vivien. I am a professional teacher of Russian as a foreign language. I give individual Russian classes by SKYPE. In 6 months of learning Russian based on my teaching methods will let you feel free to communicate with your Russian friends. The first lesson is FREE!
The Fee
Three times a week (1h 30min). The fee per lesson is 1250 rub (42 $)
If you are interested, contact me by sending via e-mail.
I look forward to hearing from you soon!   ::

----------

